# Live Tailstock Chuck



## dlane (Jan 30, 2016)

made this out of an old live center , Chuck is 0-5/8, jt3 ,5/8straight arbor . 
It turns smooth no noticeable run out, 



Should work good


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nice, I have been meaning to make one such as that (just so many projects).


----------



## dlane (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a bunch of Albrecht and Jacobs chucks this one covers 0-5/8 and is as short as Jacobs
The live center got new thrust bearings 5/8id ,it had some rust but not on working surfaces


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 31, 2016)

very nice idea Derrick!


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 31, 2016)

dlane said:


> made this out of an old live center , Chuck is 0-5/8, jt3 ,5/8straight arbor .
> It turns smooth no noticeable run out,
> 
> View attachment 120762
> ...



That would work well for armature commutator turning.


----------



## Chippy (Feb 16, 2016)

Other then using it for armature commutator turning, as mentioned above, what type of projects would it be used for? I have a 2" 3 jaw chuck that mounts in my tail stock that I have yet to use.


----------



## dlane (Feb 17, 2016)

Any size shaft that fits in it , if you don't want a center hole


----------



## Chippy (Feb 17, 2016)

I knew there had to be in obvious answer or two. Sometimes when I over think things I miss the simple answer. Thanks


----------

